# Anybody here a USCCA Member?



## Guzz (Dec 23, 2006)

I am interested in joing to discuss Concealed Matters with other people on their chat forum, but you can't even see the chat forum unless you are a member. They just tell you that it exists and you can see it once you join. They say they have a money back if not satisfied agreement, but that always seems to be a pain in the butt. So I thought I would ask around first.

It costs $69 annually, which $30 of that is to access the forum. I really don't mind that unless they have a lame forum and a small membership?

Anybody?


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Just my opinion ,but if they want to further their cause, requiring payment to read their forum is NOT the way to do it. I wouldnt join just for that reason alone.


----------



## Guzz (Dec 23, 2006)

Yeah..They offer some other things including an annual magazine subscription for the $69, but I wasn't trying to promote their site on somebody's elses forum.

I agree though. You would think you could at least get some kind of sneak peak. Catagories or something, even if you can't participate.

The problem I am having is that I am trying to become a CCW coach of sorts. Not really a shooting instructor, but somebody that teaches the laws regarding CCW and the danger of collateral damage, ways to "smart carry", etc.

In VA, at least, you can take the First Steps class offered by the NRA and you qualify to get your CHP. You don't really have to know how to shoot, or the laws or have any gun time under your belt. I am a firm believer that with carrying a gun comes an awesome responsibility. You better know your state laws inside out. Know how to avoid a round passing thorough a perp and hitting an innocent bystander. Understand when it is self defense vs. murder, etc. I have found that most people, here anyways, just get their permit, strap it on and go about it with the wrong mentallity. People come to me frequently for advice and help, but I only can learn from my personal experience, books, magazines and other chat forums.

Most chat forums talk about it spiratically, but you have to search every thread for a topic concerning it. Who has time to do that? This is why I was drawn to this site, because it has a dedicated CCW area. But I am trying to find one that focuses its energy's on topics pertaining to Conceal Carry to help me learn more from others. So far USCCA is the only one I have found out there. So I guess I just dump in the $69 and hope for the best. :smt048


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Guzz said:


> Yeah..They offer some other things including an annual magazine subscription for the $69, but I wasn't trying to promote their site on somebody's elses forum.
> 
> I agree though. You would think you could at least get some kind of sneak peak. Catagories or something, even if you can't participate.
> 
> ...


My concern here would be the liability you may incur given tactical and legal advice. Sadly, we have to cover our rear when it comes to lawyers.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> My concern here would be the liability you may incur given tactical and legal advice. Sadly, we have to cover our rear when it comes to lawyers.


TRue , true, unless you are a LEO with a large P.D. legal staff behind you or a lawyer yourself it might be best to avoid this endeavor lest you do it from behind bars.:mrgreen:


----------

